# Rio Tâmega congelado em Chaves...



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 00:41)

Dezembro 2007:


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 00:56)

Lindas!

Algo que era bastante raro nos últimos anos parece que se tornou normal nos últimos 30 dias....


----------

